# Best way to send cash



## leetballer (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey guys, I was wondering what tricky methods you use to send cash domestically..

I'm talking large amounts of cash (i.e. over $10k)..

Outside of driving and outside of using transactions that either require personal identification and/or can be traced electronically or by paper -- what methods do you use?

If you send cash through the mail, what techniques do you use to conceal the cash in mailable packages??


----------



## $Mike$ (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome to RIU detective?


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 27, 2011)

You purchase a bunch of monopoly games and open them up and empty out the fake money. Replace with real money and wrap it up with a bow and then address it to your niece.


----------



## leetballer (Mar 27, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> You purchase a bunch of monopoly games and open them up and empty out the fake money. Replace with real money and wrap it up with a bow and then address it to your niece.


Have you done this..? Doesn't x-ray pick up on the inks/materials used on dollar bills? ..if so, it'd be obvious once passed through a scanner -- monopoly money is completely different than REAL money - both in size and appearance..

I appreciate the idea, but i'm skeptical..


----------



## taint (Mar 27, 2011)

Send me pm with your address detailing exactly how much cash is on hand and when you'd like it picked up.


----------



## djruiner (Mar 27, 2011)

box it up and send it to this address....

600 Pennsylvania Avenue Northwest
Washington D.C., DC 20500-0004

because if you are making all this money legally..its going to go there anyways.
now if your making this money illegally and have to come onto a growers forum to find out how to launder it...then your too dimwitted to have that amount of cash and should send it directly to me.

and if your a member of any leo trying to go all hardy boys on our forum...please refrain from coming back and make yourself useful and go bust some meth/crack heads.leave the people that are not bothering anyone while simply growing a couple plants in their home alone.or run out and bust the 7 figured income CEO thats ripping off millions of people.least they can afford the fines you people oh so love...the only reason you arrest half the people you do


----------



## Serapis (Mar 27, 2011)

Dude, people use Fed EX to send weed ALL the time. UPS as well. Many of us get seeds, that pass directly through a customs center.... they don't xray every package they handle. If yours is, it's going to look like paper, not money.... send it along with some books... Just as long as you realize that there are no guarantees.... you run the risk of getting it hijacked. I once had a buddy whose elbow didn't show up, but the tracking number said delivered.... you can't really call and bitch....



leetballer said:


> Have you done this..? Doesn't x-ray pick up on the inks/materials used on dollar bills? ..if so, it'd be obvious once passed through a scanner -- monopoly money is completely different than REAL money - both in size and appearance..
> 
> I appreciate the idea, but i'm skeptical..


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW,,,I might feel for you ,,,But the cash is prob...going to MKexico,,,and i can't help without a kickbak?


----------



## Serapis (Mar 27, 2011)

There is an active thread in the Black Briefcase forums about money laundering.... check it out...


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 27, 2011)

$Mike$ said:


> Welcome to RIU detective?


what he said. u want to seperate yourself from the large amounts of cash u want to send. if u dont want to drive hitch hike. but i dont know if to many people will pick up a hitch hiking copper.


----------



## leetballer (Mar 27, 2011)

HAHA - i'm not a detective, nor am I part of any LEO whatsoever..i get it tho, b/c I just joined, it obviously seems sketch..all good tho.

Yeah, definitely want to be seperated from cash, but thats exactly why mailing seems like a better alternative to smaller but consistant (and thus noticeable) transactions that either require personal identification or involve electronic/paper trails..

so who is sending hella cash?? ..i know SOME of you have to be..people HAVE to be doing it, i mean shit - if people are using Fedex/UPS to mail nugs all the time, then money has GOT to be moving similarly..

no..???

Any ideas/information would be appreciated my dudes..


----------



## JoeCa1i (Mar 27, 2011)

we dont know anything about all that stuff your talking about.Try asking google...


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 28, 2011)

Do people really think that all their packages are scanned? I was joking about the monopoly. You can easily put 100 bills ($10,000) in a bubble pack envelope and UPS/FedEx to another part of the country. They don't scan your package nor would money look suspicious. There are no money sniffing dogs and to be honest FedEx and UPS really don't care what you are sending.

Go buy some cotton paper pads and cut them to the same size as bills and send to Nigeria. I'll put money on it arriving with no problems.


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 28, 2011)

Your right to want to be wary of sending over ten thousand at once because you have claim anything over that amount. I send and receive my stuff in Folgers cans. It used to be peanut butter jars but coffee is lighter and has more odor control than peanut butter. If its over ten thousand. You can either setup a couple of 5 thousand dollar transfers to your buddies bank account with two weeks in between or send two 5000 dollar money orders from your grocery store. 

The money orders are anonymous and you should be sure to change the name on the delivery address to something made up and change the return address to a made up person (and notify your receiver the fake name you gave him)

Also be sure to duct tape the lid of the folgers. Last time I sent a package to my friend it came undone and there was coffee spilling out of the box and the bag was floating in between the can and box. The delivery driver was very suspicious and even made a snyde remark so Ill never make that mistake again

Its worked for over three years and saves me tons of time and money and risk vs driving to california and back to WA


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh and go through UPS dont use USPS. they scan for security threats and contraband and are funded by the US govt. UPS does not so its worth the couple extra bucks


----------



## Optic1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Does Greyhound go thru your bags when you jump on a bus?


----------



## incognegro999 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just put it in like ten bday cards and mail it out. Use a fake return address. To this day the grandparents send me 100 bucks through the mail in a card and its gotten here for like 20 years no problem. I have sent myself foreign currency through the mail no problem.


----------



## newatit2010 (Mar 31, 2011)

Lucky for you I just opened a illegal money deliver service, just PM me.


----------



## smokey green (Mar 31, 2011)

something smells fishy in here.....


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 31, 2011)

You gotta remember that bills got metal strips in them. If youe gonna mail cash make sure it is clean and put in in a metal case.


----------



## Olan (Jun 8, 2011)

buy gold coins they are worth 1400 dollars each and are not tracked by the government. 140,000 dollars will get you 100 1 oz gold coins, then securely mail them or take them personally to the location they need to end up in, there are no laws against driving around with huge some of gold, you might look like a pirate, but no plan is perfect.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 9, 2011)

rolling stone magazines, 5000 in hundreds between the pages, envolope, mail or ship. used this a ton with 0 losses


----------



## Taylored (Jun 10, 2011)

Shoebox, no shoes in em


----------



## euthanatos93420 (Jun 11, 2011)

Olan said:


> buy gold coins they are worth 1400 dollars each and are not tracked by the government. 140,000 dollars will get you 100 1 oz gold coins, then securely mail them or take them personally to the location they need to end up in, there are no laws against *driving around with huge some of gold, you might look like a pirate*, but no plan is perfect.


 This post is pure win.

As for my answer to the OP. Think for yourself. Pretend you're a human being with a creative brain. Then use it.


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jun 11, 2011)

some real good ideas in here, what really needs to be examined is how soon the other party needs the currency and what are your available means to transfer such funds.

Perfexionist420 had a real good idea.. i have used such a method before and there were no problems


----------



## CrookieMonster (Jul 31, 2011)

also posts about xray, i hope you realize that LEO now uses gammaray which is much harder // maybe impossible to bypass.


----------



## CrookieMonster (Jul 31, 2011)

incognegro999 said:


> Just put it in like ten bday cards and mail it out. Use a fake return address. To this day the grandparents send me 100 bucks through the mail in a card and its gotten here for like 20 years no problem. I have sent myself foreign currency through the mail no problem.


do not use fake returns if you are dealing with USPS, the package will get redflagged and eventually searched.


----------



## Optic1 (Jul 31, 2011)

How about one of those payday loan places and put cash on one of those credit cards. Would places broke people go be watched.


----------



## kanx (Jul 31, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> You purchase a bunch of monopoly games and open them up and empty out the fake money. Replace with real money and wrap it up with a bow and then address it to your niece.


LOL as silly as that may sound , I bet it would work a good few times , esp if you stuck a couple of fake monopoly money on the bundles .


----------



## Optic1 (Jul 31, 2011)

How much would i get for passin GO then? Lol


----------

